# guide me



## panwala (May 4, 2012)

thinking of home theater with snooker in basement advise me i have got size 39 foot long 29 foot wide an 10 foot high please advise what to do


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS Panwala.

That is a decent size room you have available and you should be able to build a good theatre.
What aspects do you require assistance with?

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## panwala (May 4, 2012)

sorry for late reply busy with architect now final room size i have 22foot long and 29 foot wide with height of 9.5 foot so please advice at what height i put ceiling plus what to do with walls and what system you prefer for this,secondly joined snooker room size 16.6 foot long and 29 foot wide,so advise me which cable to put to control a sound system in both places to control it from anywhere


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

panwala said:


> sorry for late reply busy with architect now final room size i have 22foot long and 29 foot wide with height of 9.5 foot so please advice at what height i put ceiling plus what to do with walls and what system you prefer for this,secondly joined snooker room size 16.6 foot long and 29 foot wide,so advise me which cable to put to control a sound system in both places to control it from anywhere


Any ceiling height from 8' 3" to 9' 6" will give good results with your room length and width (as per here: http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm )
The easiest finish for the walls and ceiling is plasterboard (I am not sure what you call it eg Gyprock or drywall)

Are you wanting to minimize the sound from getting out from your room? If so you may want to consider doing two thicknesses with "green glue" in between.

I cannot comment on what you need to control the sound from both rooms, maybe someone else can recommend something.


----------

